# Moving daze are here...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...and with that, my posting and moderating will be spotty at best. There is no land line or cable where I live, limiting me to a sat hookup in the next few weeks. I hope to be back up and running within 2 weeks or so, and will post from wifi off my laptop when possible.

Once the rabbits are relocated and settled in (about a week), Pinto will be put back to "work". To celebrate the new home, I plan on a rather unique bunny drawing, based on the expected due date of the first litter. Details forthcoming...

Blessings, grace and peace to you and yours, I will be around...

Br'er Shaygetz


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck on the move Shay....


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh wow....Shay that rabbit it munchin to the beat of the music im listening to at the time of reading this........really....C'MON!!!!! might as well put a train in that bunn.....wait better not say that it could happen....bun-zilla.....


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> ...and with that, my posting and moderating will be spotty at best.


When the cats away the mice will play :sly: 

but seriously, g'luck with the move. If you were local I'd offer my truck and time to help ya out :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck with the move, looks like the bunnies will have a nice new home soon!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Moving Daze are here*

Hey SHAY: I must commend you on the hutch!!!! I've seen houses not built that good:laugh: Wished lived closer i would definitely come up and help you move as know how rough that can get!!Question: Do you not have a wireless internet provider in the area?? Such as flash link?? Out here in ok boonies some of the small town have local cable providers for cable intenet, our local phone co whih was alltell now wind stream doesnt provide internet to customers, yet feeds local little cable co?? I use a wireless system onwed by a very small phone co 60 miles away, it is utilizing wireless repeaters lincked across the boonies running on 900 mhz, they now have 3500 customers in their coverage are that otherwise could not get internet. even in thunderstorms unless one of the repeaters takes a direct hit from lightning we never have an interupt all the stations have back up power!! i pay 29.50 a month they provide the transmitter and reciever and a wireless router to me and maintain it, i have 100 megabytes of bandwith, with speeds exceeding 2mb dsl cant even get close nor cable either. you might check for something in your area like that!! be safe in moving and we will all be waiting for updates as you can have a good day:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay --

You're giving "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" a run for it's money ... nice work on the hutch! Best of luck with the move / settling in.

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Moving, I dread it. Good luck Shay. Only two ways I'll move from this house. First is I win the lottery and buy a home overlooking the French Riviera.
Second is on a gurney with a sheet covering me. 
I'm really pulling for first option.:laugh:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

shay what type of rabbits do you raise? I have mini rex and looking into silver marten or silver foxes. When I was younger I did flemish and golden palomino's. Are you in the ARBA? Do you show??


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Your rabbits crack me up, what character in their faces. My kids would LOVE to have pet rabbits, for now they have to make do with the 8 or so that are running around wild in the yard.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Move is done, train room progressing, rabbits content, family enjoying new home, football is on the tube...

Doesn't get much better than that...hope to be back online shortly...

Blessings, grace and peace to ya'll....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Move is done, train room progressing, rabbits content, family enjoying new home, football is on the tube...
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that...hope to be back online shortly...
> 
> Blessings, grace and peace to ya'll....



Best part is outlined in red.:thumbsup:

Glad to hear all went well, I guess your to do list is a mile long.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cant wait to see what comes out of the new train room


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds good Shay, that was pretty quick!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ... that was pretty quick!


Rabbits on the payroll ...


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice to hear that all is moving forward.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Progressing towards the net...at work right now...thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Bet you're glad it's over. Now comes the Great Where'd We Put That hunt.

When we moved my son got several players from his hockey league, my daughter vol FF and EMT's along with a few wives. Biggest Ryder truck with a lift gate and a few pick'em up trucks. Moved a 3 bedroom house 33 miles to another 3 bed house in about 7 hours. Lotsa muscle. Of course it took us weeks to find everything. 

Oh, lotsa pizza and a few beers too.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Already had the big scare...one box that holds my entire N scale fleet went missing for a half day...... I will say that my train room is going to be one stately edifice, everything is going in like I had built specifically for it the last 7 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's always some missing/broken stuff after a move, at least for me. Hopefully, it'll be minor.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

A 'Stately Edifice'? That's the first time I've ever heard that phrase describe a train room.
The Lincoln Memorial is a stately edifice.
I think this is going to be very interesting. Shay don't you have any pictures of the big move? Pete


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Welcome Back!*

Hey Shay, Glad the move went well and that N scale collection reappeared...isn't that stuff microscopic!! Anyway glad to have you back and this forum without you is like the "Library of Congress"...without the Head Librarian!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice to have you back, Shay! Hope you get the kinks and muscle-aches over with, soon.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's always some missing/broken stuff after a move, at least for me. Hopefully, it'll be minor.


Bite thy tongue...only one tree dislodged from its moorings thus far....:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Consider it bitten.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Would like to post pics,...that may come as soon as Saturday as we are getting a sat dish installed...:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

shay you never did say what kind of rabbits you raise?? do you attend shows??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Meat rabbits...if you have a name, you have a long life ahead of you and pass into the next life old and full of years...if not, freezer camp is 10-12 weeks down the road:thumbsup:

Yes, I go to shows, but only to look for good breeding stock...mine are mutts, bred specifically for cooking size, just like chickens.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> A 'Stately Edifice'? That's the first time I've ever heard that phrase describe a train room...Shay don't you have any pictures of the big move? Pete


Pix are coming as soon as I have net access...once you see it, you'll see why 'statey edifice' is appropriate...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Shay, Glad the move went well and that N scale collection reappeared...isn't that stuff microscopic!! Anyway glad to have you back and this forum without you is like the "Library of Congress"...without the Head Librarian!!!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Meat rabbits...if you have a name, you have a long life ahead of you and pass into the next life old and full of years...if not, freezer camp is 10-12 weeks down the road:thumbsup:
> 
> Yes, I go to shows, but only to look for good breeding stock...mine are mutts, bred specifically for cooking size, just like chickens.


I eat all of my culls too...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! Do you mean you eat the rabbits? How could you. The poor babies. I went hunting one time with a friend and shot a rabbit. After that I sat down and cried. Never again. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When we went to visit my mother and the kids were young, I'd tell them that the rabbit was chicken. For some reason they had no problem eating chicken, but not those furry little bunnies they were playing with a short time before.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> Do you mean you eat the rabbits?


Yes...we raise them for our own stores. My children are members of a breeder group as well as my beloved and I. It's my wife's primary hobby. The kids have pet rabbits as well...Thumper and Nibbles...one of those circle of life things that goes with farming, just on a smaller scale. Chickens will soon be joining them, goats in the fall...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Shay, I grew up on a 100 acre farm, we had dairy cows, 2,000 chickens, goats, pigs, and lots of barn cats to keep the mice and rats at bay.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I ate my pet rabbit, Petey. I was 8 or 9 and we were living in a semi rural area. We moved to a neighborhood with paved roads and streetlights! A neighbor was to take take of Petey until my dad could build a new hutch. My dad took me back the first weekend after our move and OH NO, Petey had escaped,,or somebody stole him! We go home, my grand dad is there, mom's making stew....You know what's coming don't ya?
My dad wasn't eating much but I thought this stew was great. When I asked for seconds he ran to the bathroom and threw up. I was 30 years old before he told me what happened to Petey. True story.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We finally told our kids what they were eating at grandma's house. They didn't get that upset, but then they were adults by then.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ...I'd tell them that the rabbit was chicken. For some reason they had no problem eating chicken, but not those furry little bunnies they were playing with a short time before.


My kids learned early on where the meat came from, they're both quite the little farmers...they look forward to each new litter because, after 4-5 weeks, the rabbits are not that cute anymore.


I certainly didn't want them growing up like this...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JackC said:


> I was 30 years old before he told me what happened to Petey. True story.


Years ago my uncles raised homing pigeons for sport. One day we sat down to an unusual dinner that featured a plate piled high with dozens of small roasted birds. We kids thought, _"Oh cool...quail or dove for dinner."_ When we asked Jr. my uncle what they were, he smiled and said, "These are the losers...". Took a moment to dawn on us what that meant...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


>


OK, now that is genuinely funny! :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never had....Rabbit meat.

Can you send me some rabbit ribs....or steaks?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I love rabbit and have no problem culling ones that are not showable. I am getting ready to add Silver Fox rabbits (they are a commercial rabbit) and they are considered a critical heritage breed as there are less than 500 registered pureblood Silver Fox's in the U.S. they are making a comeback though and they are a great meat producer. Strong showable brood does and bucks can sell for over $100 but the culls are available for $5-$10. They also have a nice coat. Our mini rex have a really nice texture to their coat but are usually too small to eat. 
One day I will have a farm and raise everything I eat, dont need all those garbage hormones and additives. I am lucky that I have a friend who has chickens so I buy my hormone free, free range chickens from her, they dont get any feed and eat seeds and bugs like a chicken should, you have never seen such a nice yolk. Neighbor down the street raises Dairy Goats, so we get raw milk (even though florida is one of those dumb states that makes it illegal to sell raw milk for human consumption) which I use to make cheese. I also have local sources for Berkshire hogs (old heritage line BEFORE the high volume producers add in the "spare" rib) as well as lamb and beef. The grassfed stuff tastes so much better and is so much better for you..


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like we've got a few naturalists on here. We just bought a 1/4 cow - grass fed, bought tons of organic apples, strawberries, blueberries and cherries this summer to freeze to eat over winter. etc. A guy on the end of my road raises chickens so we get eggs from him. Planted a bunch of trees last year (apple, cherry, plum and peach) and we collect wild blackberrys/raspberrys and mulberrys from the many bushes/trees on our 4 acres.

I started "Primal Living" at the beginning of July and I'm down 12 lbs already. I'm a big believer that all of the hormones, pesticides and High fructose corn syrup are killing us.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Sounds like we've got a few naturalists on here. We just bought a 1/4 cow - grass fed, bought tons of organic apples, strawberries, blueberries and cherries this summer to freeze to eat over winter. etc. A guy on the end of my road raises chickens so we get eggs from him. Planted a bunch of trees last year (apple, cherry, plum and peach) and we collect wild blackberrys/raspberrys and mulberrys from the many bushes/trees on our 4 acres.
> 
> I started "Primal Living" at the beginning of July and I'm down 12 lbs already. I'm a big believer that all of the hormones, pesticides and High fructose corn syrup are killing us.


sounds great!!! I love using my dehydrator to dry fruits and veggies to make my own trail mixes and snacks..plus I can a lot of stuff

one of the things to consider on hormones is if you look just 20 years ago the average age a female got her first menstrul cycle has gone from age 15 to age 11 and they attribute this to the growth hormones in chickens.

I am a big fighter for raw milk legislature and the fact that the government is trying to ban it and the sheeple that believe this fall into the ecoli worries, but what people dont realize is that the dairy cow that consumes the diet they are supposed of which is basically just grass and clean hay there body produces enyzmes that fight off ecoli, its when we take things like ground cow parts, chicken waste and other things and mix it in with feed and chemicals to stimulate milk production ( i have read that they now even have chemicals that will trick a cow to think its pregnant so it produces milk) this saves the cow from having pregnancy complications or from giving birth to undesirable male cows (as peta has started their crying about veal cows). This turns a herbivore (the cow) into an omnivore. It crazy.

Dont even get me started on the government and the fact that they are using the African Killer Bee to scare the public and systematically trying to do away with the natural bee population, just think NO BEES no POLLENINATING and without pollenation we do not have crops, this will allow the government to control food stores and what we eat even more.

PETA has even begun to use their lobbying money to attack back yard rabbit breeders, they now want the USDA to inspect and enforce sanctions on any backyard rabbit breeder that has more than 2-3 litters of rabbits per year or sells rabbits that they have bred. The USDA is considering this (due in part to the fact that the ARBA doesnt have the deep pockets that PETA does) but has already stated they do not have the funding to enforce the rules. PETA even wants to have the USDA regulate Rabbit shows.

Sorry I went off on a tangent...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't have to raise bunnies - those suckers are everywhere out here. Easy 25 yd shots with the air rifle works fine.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> I never had....Rabbit meat.
> 
> Can you send me some rabbit ribs....or steaks?


...'fraid tain't much o' eithern' on a bunny....

As for the other, we just like farm raised stuff...you ain't hadda egg 'til ya hadda fresh laid one...:thumbsup:

As for PETA, I'm there...I'm a _*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals_...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> meat rabbits...if you have a name, you have a long life ahead of you and pass into the next life old and full of years...if not, freezer camp is 10-12 weeks down the road:thumbsup:
> 
> Yes, i go to shows, but only to look for good breeding stock...mine are mutts, bred specifically for cooking size, just like chickens.


yummmm!!!!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> ...'fraid tain't much o' eithern' on a bunny....
> 
> As for the other, we just like farm raised stuff...you ain't hadda egg 'til ya hadda fresh laid one...:thumbsup:
> 
> As for PETA, I'm there...I'm a _*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals_...


you should see the things I post in regards to Peta on my facebook 

Vegetarian= old indian word for he who is lousy hunter 

I have found too with fresh eggs you use less when cooking!!! I also love getting funky colored shells..


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My daughter lives in the "valley", Hope Valley. One of the few really rural areas left here. She gets fresh eggs for us locally, last dozen had a few with blue shells!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought everyone in Rhode Island ate quahogs. I heard that there wasn't any room in RI for growing anything anymore. Ha!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

shaygetz said:


>


HAHAHAHaLOLOLOLOL...Thats Bunny...ergh Funny!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------

